# what is the job scenario in dubai for women,what are the requirements?



## s.maryam.f (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello.

Basically I did my engineering in Electronics and Communication, but did not start a career as I got in the family way, and have 2 daughters now, now since both of them are going to start their school this September, I am planning on getting into a career soon, but since I am without any experience so there is little chance that I may get a job in a field related to my education and also because of a gap of 6 years from the time of completion of my engineering, I had toyed with the idea of doing a certification for teaching called PGCEi (for the certification in outside UK)which would be not equivalent to PGCE(certification in UK), and then also I can also lookout for jobs of a lecturer in technical colleges,but what are t he qualifications required for it,
Can please anybody advice me on what I should do considering my present situation, and if I have to do any certification what should that be?
plz advice, your inputs will be highly appreciated.
thanx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi maryam and welcome to the madhouse, sorry, forum.

Have you thought about asking a recruitment professional what they would recommend, as they are more likely to know the criteria for hiring - or even an HR professional - that way you wont waste a year or two doing a course that is not wanted here.

Just a thought...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

try to check admin positions in engineering companies, you can start as (just an example) projects assistant, sales assistant, etc... gain some experience and grow within the company to what you are actually trying to achieve... good luck


----------



## s.maryam.f (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanx a lot Andy Capp! Yes I will do that,I will ask a recruitment professional for some advice, but do you really think,is it easy to get a job without ANY experience here,can you advice me for the academic career like that of a teacher or a lecturer
I mean it is very hard to make my resume as,whatever sample ones I have seen has about half a page of experience to write about ,and stuff,but if I write my resume there is nothing much to write other than my qualification,status and a project I did back in the Engineering college
lets see,what can be done
thank you















Andy Capp said:


> Hi maryam and welcome to the madhouse, sorry, forum.
> 
> Have you thought about asking a recruitment professional what they would recommend, as they are more likely to know the criteria for hiring - or even an HR professional - that way you wont waste a year or two doing a course that is not wanted here.
> 
> Just a thought...


----------



## s.maryam.f (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow Ella thats an excellent idea! Thanx a lot for that!




Ella_and_Yousef said:


> try to check admin positions in engineering companies, you can start as (just an example) projects assistant, sales assistant, etc... gain some experience and grow within the company to what you are actually trying to achieve... good luck


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

which engineering university did you graduate from? Is that university's curriculum recognized in the UAE? Getting a qualification in education to become a teacher when your base qualification is not recognized may not really help you.


----------



## s.maryam.f (Apr 26, 2010)

I have graduated from JNTU,and this university's curriculum is very much recognised in the UAE.


|James| said:


> which engineering university did you graduate from? Is that university's curriculum recognized in the UAE? Getting a qualification in education to become a teacher when your base qualification is not recognized may not really help you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

s.maryam.f said:


> Thanx a lot Andy Capp! Yes I will do that,I will ask a recruitment professional for some advice, but do you really think,is it easy to get a job without ANY experience here,can you advice me for the academic career like that of a teacher or a lecturer
> I mean it is very hard to make my resume as,whatever sample ones I have seen has about half a page of experience to write about ,and stuff,but if I write my resume there is nothing much to write other than my qualification,status and a project I did back in the Engineering college
> lets see,what can be done
> thank you


In that case write about what you want to achieve and how you will be an asset to the company you're applying to, then back it up with written references as pdfs from your tutors or others.

Gotta be worth a go.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I feel like I am back in college!


----------

